# Introducing Freckles :) PIC HEAVY



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

so my new baby is home  6 weeks old and still gorjus 

This is Freckles 

Apparently while on holiday Champers escaped his cage and wandered over to Freckles and climbed her cage so im hoping thats a good sign ... 

We are calling Freckles a her until we know which sex she/he is, if anyone can see by the pics feel free to comment  have had a look at her wings but she is pearled all over, including under the wings, will try and get a pic later, she has the most gorjus wings. Neither parent was pearled, one yellow face pied dad, and white faced grey Mum, will get pix of them later too.























































Enjoy!!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Freckles is gorgeous!!! I love her split to pied marks on the back of her head, very unique!!!

Are you hand feeding her? ( I only ask because 6 weeks is a little young to be fully weaned)

Freckles is a girl since her mom wasnt a pearl that makes freckles female.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

nope Mum wasnt a pearl, nor was dad so not sure where she and her sister came from but her sister is almost identical just a whiter face, and yes love the split marks on her head, and her little mohawk lol ... wait til i can get a pic of her wings they are just beautiful! ... 

and yes hand feeding her atm she is down to 2 feeds a day and is eating herself too, her weight is 61.98g today  and pics were taken after her feed so she has a cereal beard :s ...


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Freckles is a perfect name for her! =) She is beautiful!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

oh. freckles is gorggeeouusss. i'm jealous.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Freckles is amazing! Her dad is split to pearl which is why they had pearl babies.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh she is stunning I just love her colors very unique now if only she can come to North Carolina hehe a beauty she is!! Please keep the pictures coming!


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

I agree to keep the pics coming, she is one of the most beautiful tiels i've seen!!! Please don't tell my birds that because I think they are too!


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

She is lovely! I just love the incredible variety in tiels...both in their appearance and in their personalities!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Freckles is a gorgeous cockatiel her coloring is stunning an absolutely beautiful cockatiel.Please do keep the pictures coming.


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

how cute


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks guys, day 1 down, feeding well and flying around the cage so seems to be all good, Champ is curious but trying to fein disinterest lol


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Freckles is stunning!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh Freckles is BEEEEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## JessieBlanket (Feb 20, 2012)

I love her colors and pearls and everything!


----------

